

Latent Semantic Analysis . . . in Ruby! (apologies to nickb) - pius
http://classifier.rubyforge.org/

======
ivankirigin
nickb ref: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=155921>

------
sabat
"apologies to nickb"

You mean PG, of course. NickB's just his sock puppet.

;-)

